# Cold packs for shipping?



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

With the current heat wave all over the country, I'm concerned about temps during transit of the fishies - should I invest in some cold packs? How much do they cool the box?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

If there is a concern over extreme weather or the person not being there to accept the package, the post office will usually hold a package for pickup at the post office. The highest temperature exposure risk for the bettas is if the person is not there to sign for the package and the bettas end up in the back of a hot mail truck for several hours.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I have Jennifer V use cold packs with my guys, even with express shipping. It's been close to 100 here in AL and thats not even with the heat index. Normally they are still cool after a day and 1/2 of being in transit.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah heat is like that here, and i for sure will be shipping to AZ where it's just as bad


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never shipped or received a fish with a cold pack. I usually just ask for a hold for pick up if I'm worried about the weather. I also ship express if the weather is worrisome.


----------

